# Freeview Signal problems



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi,

Was just wondering if anyone out there is having problems with their freeview signal.

Got one of the old ITV digital boxes and it has worked fine for many a year up until about 2 months ago when the signal seems to have got worse. Certain channels like E4, ITV to name but a few seem to be coming through with patchy signal.

Initially i thought it was the weather that was causing the problems but it has now been like that for a while, So wondering if my box needs changing or worse still aerial upgrading or others having the same issues?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I have 4 freeview boxes all work fine using sandy heath transmitter guess it time you got some new freeview boxes, tesco do some for less than Â£20 otherwise it could be an aerial problem or loose cable connection. :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Can you take a look at the information menu on the box for the channels. It'll tell you which transmitter you are using and then you can look up here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/reception/transmitters/index.shtml

to see if any work is going on on that particular transmitter which may result in lower power from the transmitter over that period.

When you look at the information menu on the freeview box does it just show signal strength or signal strength and signal quality (it'll give a coloured bar or a measure of BER) ?

Some transmitters are dropping power as they add more channels - you may have had a signal which was adequate before but now has dropped enough to give you the problems you are having.

Otherwise, does the aerial look ok on the roof. This time of year, high winds and rain can find the weak points in an aerial system.

Cheers

James


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the pointers.

Checked the aerial and that seems to be fine.

Will have to do some digging and see if the signal strength has dropped.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Still can't get Freeview where I am!!

James, do your folks get Freeview?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Mark - Yep my folks get Freeview from Tacolneston. Just checked the coverage map and there is a small hole in coverage where you are which may explain










The West Runton relay for Tacolneston doesn't provide Digital yet and wont do until 2011.

If you get Analogue TV from Tacolneston already then you may just need an aerial upgrade (and probably a mast head amp too at that distance). Try the post code checker here

http://www.freeview.co.uk/availability/

Cheers

James


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> http://www.freeview.co.uk/availability/


According to this we can't get Freeview until 2012, we actually get every channel perfectly now! Our aerial is the original one fitted to the house 18 years ago, nothing special....


----------

